# space between wire too big.



## bblackmon19 (Mar 9, 2007)

i got a new cage today and the space between the wires are too big there a little more than an inch and i need to know a cheap way to fix it any ideas???


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

All ya have to do is go down to your local hardwear store, like OSH, Home depot or Lowes, get yourslef some extra wire or hardwear cloth and rap it around the cage. You can use tie raps to hold it down, there cheap and easy. Just an idea.  I hope it helps.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yep hardware cloth and zip ties are a good option.

You realize that cage you just got is going to be too big for a lot of rats to live in? 1" is about the maximum (Standard Superpet Ferret), and this nicely keeps in boys and bigger girls.


----------



## Starghoti (Mar 16, 2007)

LOL- or do like I do and put it on a small table and leave the upper door open. (SP ferret cage- the one with purple and green climbys)
My kids loved squeezing through the bars until I left the door open. Then it wasn't fun to escape any more... 
I'm such a mean mommy.

LOL


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

i'm having that problem too, and i wired and zip tied the whole cage up, except the roof, which i have a towel upon. they haven't escaped yet, but i just cleaned them, and they're so excited all they're doing is escaping!
i got rid of my previous cage, and now I'm worried that i'm going to have rats running around, and I've got 2 dogs and 2 cats. 
More zip ties and wire, here I come!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LoL. This is the first time I have put a cage together with zip ties; before, I wired the cages together. I thought I would have a problem with the rats chewing the ties off, but they've been very good and haven't even touched them. I know...Its only a matter of time before the curiosity becomes too much for them to handle and I'll wake up with 100 little black things all over the cage, in food bowls... and in hammocks. >.<


----------

